# 2009 Routan ignition recall



## ACmech (Nov 16, 2010)

Who else got their notice? Received one in today stating I will be informed when the parts are available to correct the shutting off issue while driving.


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

I got one as well. Have not had it shut off on me yet, but I guess I better get it fixed anyway.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

I didn't get any notice (yet?). And mine didn't shut off on me, yet (have it for four years). Will have to call dealership tomorrow.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Received my notice yesterday too. MozartMan, I wouldn't bother calling the dealership as VWoA doesn't have the parts yet. The dealership may not even know much/anything about it yet since they aren't ready to begin the recall work. As ACMech mentioned, the notice says they will send a second recall letter when the parts are available with instructions to have the recall work performed. The reason for the 1st notice was to make owners aware of the problem and potential dangers, and steps to mitigate the risk before the recall work is performed (i.e., use only FOB in ignition and remove all other keys and objects from key-chain so the key-chain weight doesn't move the ignition from Run to Accessories while driving). That's all the 1st letter really says, so now you have it.

I'm down to one key, so hopefully we will get 3 new ones when the WIN module is replaced. That thing is tied-in to several other functions and electrical gremlins can cause other seemingly unrelated things not to work, like the front AC blower. Hopefully this will straighten some of those electrical problems out. I haven't had it shut off while driving, but from time to time after a heavy rain with 100% humidity outside I've been unable to start the van right away. Full power charged, and it will begin to turn the starter for a split second and then cuts off without starting the engine. Will do it for several minutes but usually able to start it after 5 or 6 tries. I've always suspected it was the WIN module, so hopefully this will fix that issue. 

(I also hope I can talk the dealership into resetting the transmission learning function when they have it hooked up to the Chryco StarSCAN computer to program the new WIN.)


----------



## ACmech (Nov 16, 2010)

Ours has been shutting off and will sometimes do it multiple times during a trip. We dropped it off a month ago for a surging transmission and the engine cutting off. Trans was replaced but they (dealership) said they couldn't get the win modules. Ran great for a week and started cutting off again.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Received my recall notice yesterday. Says will have to wait for the second letter when parts become available.


----------



## Autobahn_Bred (Jan 26, 2004)

Im just waiting for the second letter. We just had it 78K serviced this week. We replaced the air filter with a K&N.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Recall letter was waiting for us when we returned from a trip a couple of days ago. No issues with the key or anything else for that matter. 76K on the clock and counting.


----------



## Chasmck (Sep 21, 2014)

*This is bad*

Took my '09 Routan in on Aug 19 for 66,000 mile service and told them that it had shut off a few times recently. They changed oil and said they would look into problem. Said problem was in ignition switch and they would repair it under our extended warranty for $50. Week passed, heard nothing, called and they said parts were not available but we could come get it and drive it (with 3 kids and risk it dying, no thank you). Finally received letter on pending recall and contacted VW customer care. Two weeks in, we get parts, but they don't have win module or software to install part. Then on 9/12, I am told they are ready to begin repair and will be ready Monday. Monday comes and goes, no call. Tuesday am, get a call and VW and extended warranty company fighting over who will pay for repairs. Tell dealership and VW care we will pay for repair and then wait for reimbursement from whomever. Not good enough, dealership blames VW, VW blames dealership. Talk to regional manager at VW care (Ady) and we are told we can drive van and if it dies, airbags will work (FALSE). Finally start work on van on 9/19, told it will be ready 9/21. Spoke with GM of dealership and they refuse to pay for a rental for us. Been a month without a van with three kids and dealership and VW don't give a darn. 

Already have a new van waiting for this useless trade in and can sure see why VW ended their relationship with Chrysler as that was our one concern about purchasing a Routan. VW has lost a customer, as has our local dealership in Lexington, Ky. Extremely poor customer service on all sides with all sorts of finger pointing and blame going each way. 

Sell your Routan while it has some value and get something else before yours dies in traffic and you and your family is a sitting duck.


----------



## Chasmck (Sep 21, 2014)

*37 days in shop*

Just got my Routan back after repairing the ignition problem. Runs ok for now, VW wouldn't pay for repair, had to use ext. Warranty company. Incredibly bad customer care by VW and lex, Ky dealer. On way to Toyota dealership to trade it in so I don't have to go back to useless dealer for any other work before something else goes wrong. I can see why VW quit the minivan line.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't see how this has much to do with Chrysler (other than inability to get the parts quickly) or minivans at all. Your dealership screwed you and VWoA assisted by not standing up to properly handle the issue. From your description of what happened, I don't see how it would've been any different if you drove a Jetta with a pending recall where parts weren't yet available and you had an extended warranty. You're just caught in the middle of three parties who don't want to be left holding the bill when the music stops.

Hold onto your receipts, including for the rental vehicle. Most recalls include a means for reimbursement for repairs paid prior to the recall being issued. The first notice just informed us of the recall decision and that parts are coming with more details to follow, but I expect the second notice to have instructions on how to get the recall executed - i.e., how to have the repair performed by those who haven't already done so, and how to get reimbursed for those who already have.


----------



## Hatemyvan (Oct 4, 2014)

Got my letter. Few months ago my husband took my van to work and got a "bad key" notice. Had to pay $165 to have a locksmith come out and give us a new key (or $400+ to tow to VW)

Apparently it's related and VW will pay us back. Wonder if they'll pay us back for when the door recall they "supposedly fixed" drained my battery and the factory never actually cut the key and I hd to have the lock smith come out.


----------



## zozon (Oct 31, 2014)

I have my 2009 highline to VW Hunt Club (Ottawa) dealership after it started shutting off. It was in an accident in September but no damage to powertrain. after repair it started with this. they flushed the computer this morning and are checking it for repeats. ...but they told me that my vin number is not due to recall on ignition.


----------



## ACmech (Nov 16, 2010)

zozon said:


> they told me that my vin number is not due to recall on ignition.


Maybe you need to call VWoA and ask them?


----------



## zozon (Oct 31, 2014)

ACmech said:


> Maybe you need to call VWoA and ask them?


I will relay on the dealership for now as they found that my car has a problem with the transmission as a result of the accident. I will call VW Canada and see if they say differently to the letter.


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

Has anyone received a follow up letter informing them about parts availability, etc.? I have not. Mine is not experiencing issues. Just curious. I will take it in as soon as I get the letter. Just because I have a few other things I want them to do "while they are in there".


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Not me. I was at the dealership two hours ago changing oil and asked about ignition switch. They don't know when they are going to get parts.

We never had issue with our 2009 SEL shutting off, but that's may be because we don't have anything hanging along with the fob.


----------



## ACmech (Nov 16, 2010)

I haven't as well. I haven't really had an issue lately so I'm good to wait it out.


----------



## Gerius (Nov 30, 2014)

Received recall letter back in August. Recently have been having intermittent trouble with the ignition switch. Key will turn when in the ignition, but not actually start the engine. No problems with car turning off on its own as stated in recall letter.

On Thanksgiving, as we were leaving my mother-in-law's, my husband tried to unlock the doors and the remote didn't work. Pulled out the key from the fob to unlock the door manually, opened the door and tripped the alarm. Couldn't get alarm to turn off when putting the fob into the ignition. Ended up having to disconnect battery and have van towed to dealership the next day. The dealership had no idea about the recall. Thank goodness I brought my letter with me.

Had to leave the car until Monday because with the holiday weekend, service couldn't get a hold of anyone at VWofA. We'll see if a part will become available...


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Finally got my second recall notice a couple days ago. I can't be the only one? Not sure if I can get it scheduled before next road trip, as I have the van at an indie shop now for a TB/WP replacement and brake caliper issue. Anyway, the recall notice specifically says new WIN module and new keys. Seem to recall a thread where the speculation was that the recall would include inserts to make existing keys fit more snug, but the 2nd recall notice indicates all new WIN module and keys.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Second letter arrived the other day [first letter last Sept]. Dealer is ordering the parts, which I understand are a new WIN module and two new FOBIK remotes. Bad news is that the old FOBIKs and the spare I bought will no longer work and cannot be reprogrammed. 

I'll wait to buy a new spare until the work is done and I can determine the part number of the new ones - they may be different.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

That doesn't seem right to me. I know the recall is only for 2 keys, and it's black & white in the letter. But if you previously purchased a 3rd key and paid a dealership to program it, then they should provide you a 3rd key since the recall cancelled out your previous purchase. At the very least, courtesy programming and maybe selling you a new one at cost. I'd ask to speak to the dealership service dept. manager to see what they can do for you. Or contact VWoA. That's bad customer service not to. It's not an insignificant amount of money, especially if you have remote start and all the power doors and gate, plus programming. A couple hundred bucks or so.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

BTW I was checking ebay the other day for roof-top cross bars, and when searching Routan and Town & Country several of the older key fobs were showing up for like $15-20. I seem to recall they were previously quite a bit more than that. I guess the recall made a lot of aftermarket inventory close to worthless.


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

Got my letter. Good timing to. I just started having the BRAKE, ABS, ESP, BAS lights come on when I hit about 10 mph. Nothing out of the ordinary driving it, so I am presuming a sensor of some type has gone haywire. Reading up, it could be a angle sensor, wheel speed sensor, clock spring, etc. I will have the dealership check it out. Bonus for me with the recall is I only received one key from the dealer I bought my used Routan from. And it is pretty trashed and it will beat having to buy and pay to program a second. 

Next stop is an indie transmission shop to sort out the random shifting issues. I am hoping a flush/filter/reprogram will help.


----------



## Vr6en (May 22, 2001)

Took care of the recall yesterday. 2 new keys (only had 2) but original pull-out keys for the actual locks were put into the new keys. This replacement seemed to have cured my tpms issue I highlighted in another thread.


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

Mine was done last week. I only had one beat up key, so it was a bonus to get 2 shiny new ones. Although, since I only had 1, I do not have a cut key for the other fob. Oh well. I am sure I could get one cut, but it is a spare so not a huge deal. 

But they did diagnose a bad ABS control module. Just a heads up. I got the quote and then got online when I got home. The VW dealers across the country selling parts online sell parts for much less than what they quote you at the parts counter. I sent an email to the service manager at my dealer and asked if they would be able to match the price from other VW dealers. They came really close. All I had to do was ask, and a $525 quote was turned into a $380 quote (they also deducted the $75 diagnostic fee). 

They must have disabled my TPMS warning, because I had 2 of the valvestems snap off, and I just had the sensors removed and placed standard stems in. It was $8 to do the one at walmart, and free for the second at les scwhab....awesome. Much better than what the dealer wants. $200+ to replace the 2 sensors! There is an air gauge in the glove box, and they check them at every oil change, so who needs a light to tell you the tire is flat?

Still have a code for oxygen sensor. It has been replaced twice....so I am thinking it is the wiring or connector or something else. 

Transmission is acting up....off to the indie tranny shop to see if they can whip it into shape.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Finally got mine done yesterday. It took FOUR hours!! They said they had programming issues once the new module was installed - on the phone with VW for a long time.

They fixed a rattle in the passenger-side sliding door - no charge. I think they did it gratis because I was waiting for the van [about a 1 hr. drive to the nearest dealer].

So far all good at 88K. Next big mtce. item will be the timing belt/water pump as we approach 100K.


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm trying to schedule my work now, I have 3 keys (we paid for an extra). The dealer refused to give 3 keys, saying the recall only covers 2. Recommended I call VWoA. So I sat on hold with VWoA for half an hour and they finally came back and said they would reimburse me directly for a 3rd key, as a "one-time" good will gesture, if I paid for a 3rd key myself. I was thinking I could get a cheap 3rd key off ebay and send them the receipt, but then I read on a forum somewhere (that I can't find now), that after 2010, you can't program yourself and if you have the recall done, after the recall the self-programming no longer works. Can anyone confirm that? I think for now, I'm going to get the 3rd key from the dealer and hopefully VW will remember they promised to reimburse me for it.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

I found the reference, it was on this amazon page:

http://www.amazon.com/2008-2012-Chrysler-Country-Keyless-Programming/dp/B00CA5PJ5O

Note in the description it says, 

"Vehicles 2010 and up are not self-programmable. If ignition recall was performed on your vehicle, the DIY programming won't be available"


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

I got my ignition module replaced today. Got two brand new key fobs. My aftermarket remote start module worked with new ignition and key fob.


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay, the parts finally came into my dealership and I had the ignition switch replaced. I brought in all three keys, and they gave me three back and charged me $169 for the third key (which is supposed to be reimbursed by VW). Note, they were originally also going to charge me $30 for programming the 3rd key, but after they finished the work, they told me they rolled the programming fee into the recall, so I would only be charged for the third key. I submitted the receipt to VW today, and we'll see how long it takes to get reimbursed for the third key.

Note, for anyone doing this, while they did replace the ignition and the 3 keys, I noticed they returned back to me the 3 old cut emergency keys, inserted into the new remotes. It's kind of obvious since the plastic around the key heads is kind of beat up next to the brand new look of the key.

Also one other thing to note, the new keyfobs do not have a removable back panel for battery replacement. So I'm not quite sure how the battery is supposed to be replaced in the new remote (Maybe pry the key apart?) Does anyone know for sure?

Thanks,


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

LaurensDad said:


> ...Also one other thing to note, the new keyfobs do not have a removable back panel for battery replacement. So I'm not quite sure how the battery is supposed to be replaced in the new remote (Maybe pry the key apart?) Does anyone know for sure?
> 
> Thanks,


The battery is still replaceable, you just have to pry the FOBIK apart. 

As you probably know the Routan is a re-badged Chrysler, and the FOBIKs have been like that since 2011 on the Dodge Caravans and Chrysler T&C.

See the following pages from the Dodge Caravan owners Manual:


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

LaurensDad said:


> Note, for anyone doing this, while they did replace the ignition and the 3 keys, I noticed they returned back to me the 3 old cut emergency keys, inserted into the new remotes. It's kind of obvious since the plastic around the key heads is kind of beat up next to the brand new look of the key.


The replacement parts sent to the dealerships for the recall do not have the key blade, so the dealerships don't even have them so they weren't taking shortcut there. I had the Rout at a dealership 500 miles from home for some unexpected repair work, so I had them do the WIN recall too. They are supposed to collect the old key fobs and swap out the emergency keys, but I only had 1 fob since we were on a road-trip. So the dealership gave me 2 new fobs but the 2nd one has an empty hole on the end - not even a plastic cover. The dealership service adviser told me to put the emergency key from our "other" fob into the new one and throw away the old fob. I asked for the blank to at least close up the fob temporarily, but he said it didn't come with the recall parts and they didn't have any. I was hoping they were going to give me a blank emergency key that I could later have cut b/c we had lost the 2nd one and were down to only 1 key fob before the recall. Oh well... still better off than before.


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

Zambee500 said:


> The replacement parts sent to the dealerships for the recall do not have the key blade, so the dealerships don't even have them so they weren't taking shortcut there. I had the Rout at a dealership 500 miles from home for some unexpected repair work, so I had them do the WIN recall too. They are supposed to collect the old key fobs and swap out the emergency keys, but I only had 1 fob since we were on a road-trip. So the dealership gave me 2 new fobs but the 2nd one has an empty hole on the end - not even a plastic cover. The dealership service adviser told me to put the emergency key from our "other" fob into the new one and throw away the old fob. I asked for the blank to at least close up the fob temporarily, but he said it didn't come with the recall parts and they didn't have any. I was hoping they were going to give me a blank emergency key that I could later have cut b/c we had lost the 2nd one and were down to only 1 key fob before the recall. Oh well... still better off than before.


If you just need the key part, lots of sellers on ebay like:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-New-Remot...art-/120972627684?hash=item1c2a87cee4&vxp=mtr


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

Unrelated, but when they closed out the ignition switch recall, it looks like they also closed out the owner's manual insert recall.

Note, I've never received the insert (even after 4 years of repeated requests to the dealer), and I mention it every time I'm there.

Looks like they gave up and just closed it out without actually giving me the insert.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

LaurensDad said:


> If you just need the key part, lots of sellers on ebay like:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-New-Remot...art-/120972627684?hash=item1c2a87cee4&vxp=mtr


Thanks for that. Never bothered me enough, I guess, to look for replacement parts for purchase. But for $5 and whatever the local Ace Hardware charges for key-cutting, why not? Ordered and done. Thank you.



LaurensDad said:


> Unrelated, but when they closed out the ignition switch recall, it looks like they also closed out the owner's manual insert recall.
> 
> Note, I've never received the insert (even after 4 years of repeated requests to the dealer), and I mention it every time I'm there.
> 
> Looks like they gave up and just closed it out without actually giving me the insert.


Contact VWoA Customer Care and explain what happened - that you took the vehicle in for recall work on one recall campaign, which went fine, but the dealership also closed out another pending recall campaign without completing the work, which only involves providing you correct documentation. And ask that VWoA mails you the insert. If you have the recall campaign number handy it will make things easier for Customer Care and they're more likely to cooperate, rather than tell you to go pound sand at the dealership. My experience with VWoA Customer Care is very hit or miss. Occasionally very helpful, but often times masters at telling you why something can't be done. Anyway: http://www.vw.com/contact.


----------



## LaurensDad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another followup. VWOA customer care called me today to tell my the reimbursement for the third key was approved. It only took 2 days to get back to me so thumbs up for speed.

But thumbs down because they only approved the $169 reimbursement and not the $13.73 I was charged for tax on the key. They said their policy is only to reimburse for the cost of the part, but not any sales tax.

Claimed there's nothing more than can do about that.


----------

